# Allergic to a poodle, but not other dogs?



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

so, some of you have heard of my new little boy Dallas. And he's doing really well with his teething, working on potty training and all that puppy stuff.
And best of all probably, he's great with grooming thanks to his breeder. He stands still for baths, and lets me brush him and blow dry him.

We got a poodle since they don't shed and put off minimal dander and I have a brother who has terrible dog allergies, and bad asthma along with that. The great thing is that he isn't bothered by the puppy at all even after burrowing his nose into the dogs fur. I mean, I know that no dog is truly hypoallergenic since they all have dander and all that but then now my mom has a problem with the puppy and allergies.
My mom grew up with dogs, and we also have two other dogs (who both have double coats) and she isn't bothered at all by these dogs. But for some reason, especially after bathing the puppy, my mom gets these allergy attacks. At first we thought it might be the shampoo since my mom is sensitive to perfumes and scents (we were using the purple buddy wash, lavender something I think) so we switched to a gentle baby wash. But my mom is still having problems. (and don't worry, we're not gonna get rid of the puppy. it's not so bad that she can't breathe, just really watery eyes and a runny nose. and we all love this guy.)

Anyone know what it might be? And can someone recommend an unscented shampoo (maybe natural?) that is good for my puppy's coat?

Thanks! I'd really like to have something to order by the next bath, which he's due for one in about a week.
edit : Also, we already considered maybe it was the pollen or other things he brings in on his coat when he goes outside, but he doesn't go on walks yet, and my mom doesn't get seasonal allergies.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

You can try allergroom. Allergroom Shampoo: Virbac Shampoo for Dogs and Cat - VetRxDirect I use it on my very sensitive dogs at work, or if their owner is super sensitive to fragrances.

Now I'm not 100% on how it would do on a poodle's coat because I usually use it on shih tzus


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

kcp1227 said:


> You can try allergroom. Allergroom Shampoo: Virbac Shampoo for Dogs and Cat - VetRxDirect I use it on my very sensitive dogs at work, or if their owner is super sensitive to fragrances.
> 
> Now I'm not 100% on how it would do on a poodle's coat because I usually use it on shih tzus


Thanks! I'll read up about it.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

You're welcome. Someone else may have a better suggestion. That was the first one that came to mind that I've used before.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I also have fragrance allergies and I use John Paul Oatmeal Shampoo and Conditioner for Lily. They carry it at Petco. It isn't totally fragrance free, but doesn't bother me and leaves Lily with a clean smell, not perfumey. 

Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of people react to puppies but not adults. I don't know if it's the hair, the fact that the pee on themselves a lot more or what.

My husband who has terrible dog allergies reacted to our poodle when he was a puppy but now that our dog is all grown up my husband can bury his face in his hair and let him lick him on the face and doesn't react.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Yah, he's only 16 weeks old so maybe once he gets his coat change or gets potty trained it'll get better


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I also have fragrance allergies and I use John Paul Oatmeal Shampoo and Conditioner for Lily. They carry it at Petco. It isn't totally fragrance free, but doesn't bother me and leaves Lily with a clean smell, not perfumey.
> 
> Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com


I'm just worried it may be too scented. I personally love oatmealy smells in shampoos, but my mom is super sensitive.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My daughter had a wicked allergic reaction to Oreo after I bathed him once. Her eyes watered, sneezing, and her face swelled up. She has no known allergies. I rewashed him in a different shampoo and never had another problem. I am using the Pet Head Strawberry shampoo and I love it. It does smell quite a bit in the bottle but once I rinse Oreo, the strawberry smell is gone.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll try to smell it, see how my mom reacts to it. thanks!
so frustrating


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Can you take your mom shopping for the new shampoo and let her smell it in the store to see if she reacts before you buy it?

Also, maybe mom is allergic to environmental things on the pup's coat. I know that Potsie tends to get all kinds of things from our yard onto/into his coat: sticks, grass seed, pollen, etc. I have to bathe him more often in Spring, due to this.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would try a shampoo that is an Enzyme based. There are several out there.:2in1:


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Is your mom around when you're bathing and drying the puppy? 

I have allergies and asthma and most of the time I'm fine with Cali. My allergies do act up though when I blow her dry, when I clip her and when I brush her. I also have a hard time getting near her when she comes back from boarding since she's covered with other dogs' slobber! If your mom is helping you bathe and dry her, it might be better if you got someone else to help.

I clipped Cali for the first time last weekend. After the bathing, drying and clipping, my nose was running, my sinuses were acting up a bit and I wanted to claw my eyes out they were so itchy! The funny thing was I was in the basement where I clipped her the next day and my eyes started to itch again even though Cali was nowhere around. I'm fine in the basement now.

I wonder if the brushing, drying and clipping freed up a lot of dander that was normally trapped by the hair and it was still hanging around the area where I clipped her. It may be too that when a poodle is bathed and dried, not all the dander goes down the drain and some stays stuck in the hair? 

The answer may be for your mom not to get too close to the puppy for a little while after she's bathed, as hard as that will be! LOL It can't hurt to try. This is just a guess on my part though based on my own experience.

As for shampoo, I also react to strong fragrances. Once when Cali went to the groomer's, she came back smelling so strongly of perfume I couldn't get near her without getting a headache. I had to give her another bath to get rid of the smell. Anyway, what I use at home for her are an oatmeal moisturizing shampoo and conditioner made by a company called Bark 2 Basics. They smell very faintly of coconut and have never bothered my allergies.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe your mom is really smart and has figured out a way to not have to bathe the dog. :aetsch:

Just kidding! Hope y'all get it figured out!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

I'll see if maybe a day this week she can go shopping for shampoo with me. And I'm the one who does all the bathing, brushing, drying and all that so she's not trying to get out of anything haha. But sounds like something she'd do. 
It's just crazy that she's not allergic to my other dogs when they get bathed, but she's allergic to Dallas. 
Sorry I kinda ditched the thread the past couple of days. Watching two 5 year olds, a 7 year old, and a puppy is a huge handful and doesn't leave much down time for to check the forum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mariah (Sep 9, 2012)

3dogs said:


> I would try a shampoo that is an Enzyme based. There are several out there.:2in1:


Why enzyme based? I'm curious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

